# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Խորհրդավոր  Ընթրիք

## Mitre

*Խորհրդավոր  Ընթրիք* ՝ այս թեմայով շատ է նկարվել և հավանաբար կունենաք Ձեր սիրելի ստեղծագործությունը: Նշեք այն և գրեք թե ինչու՞ եք այն գերադասում ուրիշներին:

Այս մեկի նկարը ինձնից:

----------


## Apsara

> *Խորհրդավոր  Ընթրիք* ՝ այս թեմայով շատ է նկարվել և հավանաբար կունենաք Ձեր սիրելի ստեղծագործությունը: Նշեք այն և գրեք թե ինչու՞ եք այն գերադասում ուրիշներին:
> 
> Այս մեկի նկարը ինձնից:


Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեի որ այդ թեմայով տարբեր են նկարները, ու շատ չեմ էլ լսել այդ նկարի մասին, բայց ուզում եմ նշել, որ Կոդ Դա Վինչի գրքի մեջ սույն նկարի բացատրությանն եմ հանդիպել ըստ հեղինակի և այն անչափ հետաքրքիր հիպոթեզ է, դրանից հետո փնտրում էի այդ նկարը, հենց քո տեղադրած տարբերակը, նրա մի քիչ մեծը, որ հեղինակի նշած բոլոր աննկատ մանրամասնությունները գտնեմ, բայց այդ ժամանակ չգտա ու այդպես էլ մնաց, իսկ հիմա կեսից ավելին մոռացել եմ, մենակ գրաալի մասին եմ հիշում, որը ինչպես պարզվեց բաժակ չէր,

----------


## Mitre

> Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեի որ այդ թեմայով տարբեր են նկարները, ու շատ չեմ էլ լսել այդ նկարի մասին, բայց ուզում եմ նշել, որ Կոդ Դա Վինչի գրքի մեջ սույն նկարի բացատրությանն եմ հանդիպել ըստ հեղինակի և այն անչափ հետաքրքիր հիպոթեզ է, դրանից հետո փնտրում էի այդ նկարը, հենց քո տեղադրած տարբերակը, նրա մի քիչ մեծը, որ հեղինակի նշած բոլոր աննկատ մանրամասնությունները գտնեմ, բայց այդ ժամանակ չգտա ու այդպես էլ մնաց, իսկ հիմա կեսից ավելին մոռացել եմ, մենակ գրաալի մասին եմ հիշում, որը ինչպես պարզվեց բաժակ չէր,


Սա էլ մեծ տարբերակը  ՝  http://www.abc-people.com/biblio/pic...st-sup1024.jpg

----------


## Mitre

> Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեի որ այդ թեմայով տարբեր են նկարները, ու շատ չեմ էլ լսել այդ նկարի մասին, բայց ուզում եմ նշել, որ Կոդ Դա Վինչի գրքի մեջ սույն նկարի բացատրությանն եմ հանդիպել ըստ հեղինակի և այն անչափ հետաքրքիր հիպոթեզ է, դրանից հետո փնտրում էի այդ նկարը, հենց քո տեղադրած տարբերակը, նրա մի քիչ մեծը, որ հեղինակի նշած բոլոր աննկատ մանրամասնությունները գտնեմ, բայց այդ ժամանակ չգտա ու այդպես էլ մնաց, իսկ հիմա կեսից ավելին մոռացել եմ, մենակ գրաալի մասին եմ հիշում, որը ինչպես պարզվեց բաժակ չէր,


Սա Լեոնարդոի ամենահայտնի և ավարտուն գործն է: Նա այստեղ խուսափել է այն ամեն ինչից ,ինչը կխանգարեր ընկալել պատկերված գործողությունը: Նա Քրիստոսին տեղադրել է կենտրոնում ,դռան բացվածքի ֆոնի վրա, աշակերտներից որոշակի հեռավորության վրա: Հեռանկարային գծերը հատվում են կենտրոնում  և այս ամենը ընգծում է Հիսուսին: Իմաստային, գունային , կոմպոզիցիոն կենտրոնները հատվում են գլխավոր հերոսի վրա:Սենյակը և սեղանը նկարված են շատ պարզ,ամեն ինչ արված է ընդգծելու համար  պահի լուռ շարժումը: Կցված պատկերում էլ օգտագործված ոսկե հատման սխեման է:

Այս ամենն է արժեքավորում գործը և ոչ թե այն ,իբր թե , մոգական առարկաները և գրաալը : Այդ ամենը գրքի հեղինակի ֆանտազիայի արդյունքն է

----------


## Mitre

*Դալիի սիրահարներ , սրա մասին ին՞չ կասեք :*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դալիինը հզոր ա  :Smile: 
Լեոնարդոյինն էլ ա շատ լավը, բայց որ լավ չի պահպանվել, էդ հեչ լավ չի: Նկարում պատկերված անձանց դեմքերը լավ չեն երևում:

----------


## Mitre

> Դալիինը հզոր ա 
> Լեոնարդոյինն էլ ա շատ լավը, բայց որ լավ չի պահպանվել, էդ հեչ լավ չի: Նկարում պատկերված անձանց դեմքերը լավ չեն երևում:


Համարյա ջնջվել էր,Լեոնարդոի նկարելուց մոտ 60 տարի անց, շատ վատ ներկերով է աշխատել: Վերականգնելուց հետո է խելքի եկել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համարյա ջնջվել էր,Լեոնարդոի նկարելուց մոտ 60 տարի անց, շատ վատ ներկերով է աշխատել: Վերականգնելուց հետո է խելքի եկել:


Բայց դե վերականգնումը չես կարող ասել, թե ինչքանով է համապատասխանում իրականին:

----------


## Mitre

> Բայց դե վերականգնումը չես կարող ասել, թե ինչքանով է համապատասխանում իրականին:


Ժամանակին  Քրիստոսի ոտքերի մասում դուռ են բացել ու ոտքերը կորել են ,բայց կոպիաներ են եղել,այնպես որ վերականգնումը ճիշտ է: Այս մի նկարը մինչև վերականգնելն է:

----------


## Mitre

Սա էլ Գեի գործն , շատ ուժեղ  է:

----------


## REAL_ist

ում գործնա? :LOL:  :LOL: 

բայց Հիսուսի ձախ կողմինը իսկականից հեչ տղու տեսք չունի :Think:

----------


## Mitre

> ում գործնա?
> 
> բայց Հիսուսի աջ կողմինը իսկականից հեչ տղու տեսք չունի


Նկարիչը Նիկոլայ Գե

Աջ կողքինը Հովաննեսն է

----------


## REAL_ist

իրա կոմից աջ, մեր կոմից ձախ, ինչ Հովանես ասումեմ աղջիկա, հեչ տղու տեսք չունի

----------


## Mitre

> իրա կոմից աջ, մեր կոմից ձախ, ինչ Հովանես ասումեմ աղջիկա, հեչ տղու տեսք չունի


Հասկացա ,որ իռանից աջի մասին ախոսքը: Հովաննեսը ամենափոքր աշակերտն ա եղել ու միշտ ըտենց էլ նկարել են: Նայի մյուս նկարները:http://www.abc-people.com/event/supper/supper-pic15.jpg
http://www.abc-people.com/event/supper/supper-pic19.jpg

----------


## REAL_ist

դե հմի կարողա աղջիկա եղել Հովհանեսը, երկրորդում էլի աղջկա նմանա, առաջի նկարում վաբշե նման չի ընթրիքի մեջի Հովհաննեսին

միքիչ տարօրինակ չի որ Հիսուսի ամենասիրելի աշակերտը ավելի շատ աղջկայա նման?

----------


## Mitre

> դե հմի կարողա աղջիկա եղել Հովհանեսը, երկրորդում էլի աղջկա նմանա, առաջի նկարում վաբշե նման չի ընթրիքի մեջի Հովհաննեսին
> 
> միքիչ տարօրինակ չի որ Հիսուսի ամենասիրելի աշակերտը ավելի շատ աղջկայա նման?


Ակումբում  մարդիկ կան գլուխ են գովում , թե Ավետարանը մի քանի անգամ կարդացել են, երևի նրանք քեզ կպատասխանեն:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
Սա էլ Ալբռեխտ Դյուրերի գործերն են

http://www.abc-people.com/event/supper/supper-pic5.htm
http://www.abc-people.com/event/supper/supper-pic5a.htm
http://www.abc-people.com/event/supper/supper-pic5b.htm

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ակումբում մարդիկ կան գլուխ են գովում , թե Ավետարանը մի քանի անգամ կարդացել են, երևի նրանք քեզ կպատասխանեն:


Պատասխան. չնայած սա Աստվածաշնչի հետ էնքան էլ կապ չունի, բայց… Հովհաննեսը, այո՛, ամենաերիտասարդ աշակերտն է եղել: Եվ բոլոր նկարներում էլ առանց մորուքի է եղել, սակայն երկար մազերով: Քանի որ մեր օրերում առանց մորուքի երկար մազերով տղամարդ  պատկերացնելը դժվար է, բոլորին թվում է, թե կին է: 
Որպես օրինակ ներկայացնում եմ մի երգչի, որի տղամարդ լինելու մասին եթե չգիտես, կմտածես, թե աղջիկ է:



Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, սա նրա ամենաառնական նկարներից է  :LOL:  Որպեսզի կասկածներ չլինեն, ասեմ, որ ամուսնացած է, երեխաներ ունի:

----------


## Mitre

Կազիմո Ռոսելլի
http://www.abc-people.com/event/supper/supper-pic11.htm
Ռաֆայել
http://www.abc-people.com/data/rafael-santi/pic-10.htm

----------


## Mitre

Սրանք էլ ,մեր հայկական մանրանկարչության գոհարներից: Առաջինը իմ ամենասիրած գործն է, ցավոք հեղինակը անհայտ է: Երկրորդը Գրիգորի գործն է:

----------


## Enipra

> *Դալիի սիրահարներ , սրա մասին ին՞չ կասեք :*


Դալիի տարբերակն իրոք հզոր գործ է, շատ եմ սիրում:




> Սրանք էլ ,մեր հայկական մանրանկարչության գոհարներից: Առաջինը իմ ամենասիրած գործն է, ցավոք հեղինակը անհայտ է:


Առաջինն ինչ լավն է, իրոք:  :Smile:

----------


## Mitre

1 Ալեքսանդր Իվանով
2 Վասիլիյ Պոլենով
3 Պոլ Դորե
4 Ջոտտո
5 Սիմոն Վուե

----------


## Mitre

Սա էլ *Հան վան Մեեգերենի* գործն է : Հայտնի կեղծարար, նկարում էր բոլորովին նոր գործեր և ներկայացնում , որպես մեծ վարպետների աշխատանքներ:

----------


## Mitre

Սրանք էլ Խորհրդավոր ընթրիքի ժամանակակից մեկնաբանությունները ֆոտոյում:Սրանք եղածի մեջ ամենապարկեշտներն են: Շատ են անդրադարձել այս թեմային ամենակեղտոտ ջևով:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Սրանք էլ Խորհրդավոր ընթրիքի ժամանակակից մեկնաբանությունները ֆոտոյում:Սրանք եղածի մեջ ամենապարկեշտներն են: Շատ են անդրադարձել այս թեմային ամենակեղտոտ ջևով:


Ես խնդրում եմ, եթե հնարավոր է, vatevosyan@mail.ru-ի վրա կուղարկես էդ անպարկեշտները? Ահավոր հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպես է դա դրսեւորվել:

----------


## Mitre

> Ես խնդրում եմ, եթե հնարավոր է, vatevosyan@mail.ru-ի վրա կուղարկես էդ անպարկեշտները? Ահավոր հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչպես է դա դրսեւորվել:


Սառույցը շարժվեց, մինչև անպարկեշտի անունը չտվեցի , չհետաքրքրվեցիք կարգին թեմայով:  :Smile:  Կուղարկեմ

----------


## Վարպետ

> Սառույցը շարժվեց, մինչև անպարկեշտի անունը չտվեցի , չհետաքրքրվեցիք կարգին թեմայով:  Կուղարկեմ


Եթե կարդացել եմ անպարկեշտի անունը, ուրեմն մտել եմ թեմա: Եթե մտել եմ թեմա` ուրեմն հետաքրքրված եմ: Իսկ գրառում անել խուսափում եմ այն թեմաներում, որտեղ ես խակ եմ, ըստ այդմ նաեւ` կերպարվեստում: Նույնիսկ թեթեւ կատակով երբեմն կարելի է վիրավորել մարդուն, սա` ուղղակի ի դեպ :Smile:

----------


## Mitre

Եվս մի քանիսը

----------


## Ripsim

Սա  <<Խորհրդավոր Ընթրիքի>> Վերոնեզեի (1528-1588) տարբերակն է (կենտրոնական հատվածը): Ինչպես նկատում ենք նկարում "ինչ ասես չկա" :Smile: , ինչի պատճառով էլ Վերոնեզեն ենթարկվել է Սուրբ ինկվիզիցիայի տրիբունալ նիստի հարցաքննմանը: Սկզբում նրան առաջարկել էին կենտրոնում գտնվող շանը փոխարինել Մագդալենայի կերպարով, բայց նա հրաժարվել էր: Իսկ Ինկվիզիցիայի տրիբունալ նիստի անդամների այն հարցին, թե արդյոք նկարիչը ճիշտ է համարում Խարհրդավոր ընթրիքի թեմայով նկարում պատկերել տարբեր հիմարություններ, նա պատասխանում է, որ իրենք` նկարիչները, օգտվում են այն ազատություններից, որոնցից օգտվում են պոետները և գժերը: Եվ, որ ինքը գիտի, որ ընթրիքին ներկա են եղել միայն Հիսուսը և աշակերտները, բայց նկարի դատարկ մասը լրացնելու համար նա նկարել է հորինված պատկերներ:

----------

aragats (23.11.2011), Arpine (23.11.2011)

----------

